# MOVED: Laparoscopy/hysteroscopy/ovarian drilling and endometrial biopsy



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

This topic has been moved to Uterine & Cervical Issues.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=337083.0


----------

